# خرائط منزلية جديدة لاول مرة Home Plans متجدد يوميا انشا الله



## shwan (20 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم يا خوان
فتحت هذا الموضوع حتى اعطكيم بعض خرائط منزلية متنوعة عندى 
على مدونتى. انشا الله احاول يوميا اضع خرائط جديدة لكل اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين الحبيب

الخرائط كلهم من صنعى وتصديق الخرائط من مكتبة هندسية مشهورة فى محافضة السليمانية فى اقليم الكردستان العراق
تقريبا خرائط اكثر من 30 خريطة 
ترقبوا هذا الموضوع و مدونتى انشا الله يوميان توجدون خرائط جديدة

خريطة اولى

Home Plan : AutoCAD Project Home Plan Full Details DWG FormatEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (20 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة ثانية

راقى جدا يحتوى على ملفات معمارية و انشائية اى مدنية

Home Plan : AutoCAD Project House Plan Architect and Civil Work DWG Format DetailsEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (20 أكتوبر 2012)

ردودكم مشجعة تعطينى حماس اكثر 
حتى اضع الخرائط بسرعة


----------



## اقليدس العرب (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر...كل الشكر للزميل شوان....وكنت اتمنى عليك ارفاق الخرائط بشكل pdf


----------



## علي المجمعي (20 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
لكم لم تفتح عندي الروابط !


----------



## shwan (20 أكتوبر 2012)

علي المجمعي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> لكم لم تفتح عندي الروابط !



لايوجد مشكلة فى روابط اخى الكريم


----------



## علي المجمعي (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير ، لانك رفعتها على ميديا فاير


----------



## shwan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

قمت بتعديل الروابط و رفعتهم على ميديا فاير


----------



## shwan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

اليوم موعدنا مع خريطة الثالثة جميلة جدا

Home Plan AutoCAD Project Home Plan Full DWF FilesEngineers Home


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (21 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا واطعمك طيرا


----------



## shwan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة رابعة 
اكثر من رائع شوف بنفسكم فيه فنون كثيرة بتاكيد يستفدون منه مهندسون

Home plan AutoCAD Projects Home Plan Design dwg fileEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة خامسة

House Plan AutoCAD Projects House Ground and First Plan DWG Free DownloadEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (21 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة سادسة

House Plan AutoCAD Project House plan dwg file free downloadEngineers Home


----------



## علي المجمعي (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
لكن حبة حبة علينا، خل نشوفهن على كيفنا


----------



## shwan (22 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة سابعة 

House Plan: One Family House pal Architectural dwg Free DownloadEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (22 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة ثامنة

House Design: Architectural House Plan DWG Free DownloadEngineers Home


----------



## civil love (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## alzrook3d (22 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا:77:


----------



## تحريراحمد (23 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير :12:


----------



## shwan (23 أكتوبر 2012)

وضعت خرائط كثيرة فى مدونتى ماقدر احطها هما لانه عددم كثير جدا 
تقدرون تشوفون كل الخرائط من هذا الرابط

Engineers Home: House Projects


----------



## سيلاوي حتى النخاع (23 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shwan (25 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة اخرى
جميلة جدا

House Plan One Family House Design PlanEngineers Home


----------



## سيروان محمود (26 أكتوبر 2012)

supas kak shwan


----------



## sami mgdi (26 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا لكم علي مجهودكم الكريم - و أمل منكم ارفاق هذه الملفات في صورة pdf


----------



## eng.ammar10 (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك @ اخي العزيز يا ريت لو ترفقها pdf


----------



## shwan (30 أكتوبر 2012)

eng.ammar10 قال:


> بارك الله فيك @ اخي العزيز يا ريت لو ترفقها pdf



لو عندك معلومات لكفية استخدام اوتوكاد تقدر تجعلهم بصغة pdf


----------



## shwan (30 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة رائعة جدا
House Plan and Site Plan in FloridaEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (30 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة اخرى اكثر من رائع

Villa Design Plan Architectural and Civil work in AmricaEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (30 أكتوبر 2012)

خريطة اخرى
قمة تصميم يوجد فى هذه الخريطة 

Villa Design Plan Architect and civil detailsEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Four Bed Room House Plan DetailEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Two Story One Family House Plan DetailEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (3 نوفمبر 2012)

Three Bed Two Story House Plan DetailEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (3 نوفمبر 2012)

House Design Plan Two Bed RoomEngineers Home


----------



## shwan (3 نوفمبر 2012)

House Plan Architect And Civil DetailEngineers Home


----------



## ameenco (10 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خير وياريت كلمه السر للملفات


----------



## ameenco (10 نوفمبر 2012)

freetutorialscenter


----------



## SAMEH_BAHAA (10 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## fromio (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الزملاء الكرام ارجو تزويدي باي ملف يخص الانتاجيه الافتراضيه للعماله في المواقع الانشائيه(نجار-حداد-مليس-.......
)


وشكرا


----------



## shwan (19 نوفمبر 2012)

خريطة منزل رائع جدا من ولاية فلوريدا بامريكا

House Plan in Florida Full Civil,Architect and Electrical DetailsEngineers Home


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

تحيه طيبه اخى شوان,,بجد شكرا جزيلا على الخرائط ,وننتظر منك المزيد:56:


----------



## shwan (22 نوفمبر 2012)

خريطة اخرى رائعة جدا 
One Story House Design From Cap Coral in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (26 نوفمبر 2012)

خريطة شرقية مساحة 225 م مربع 
من تصميمى

225 m square House Plan Detail in Kurdistan Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (26 نوفمبر 2012)

خريطة شرقية اخرى مساحتها 246 م مبربع

246 m Square House Plan Detail Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (1 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة رائعة جدا
One Story 210 m square House design details Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (1 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة مساحتها 225 متر مربع

House design one story 225 m square Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (10 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة شرقية 
مساحته 200 متر مربع رائع جدا من تصميمى

200 m square house plan details Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (10 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة لاتينية مساحته 230 متر مربع
رائع جدا جدا

230 m square two story house plan details Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (11 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة اخرى رائعة جدا

Villa Plan and Details in Doug Taylor Circle in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية بس ما فتح عندي و لا ملف و لا خريطه و عم بتقولوا انو مرفوعه الخرائط على الميديا ما لقيت الخرائط يا ريت لو حدى يرفعها على الميديا


----------



## shwan (19 ديسمبر 2012)

300 m Square Full Architect and Civil Villa Details Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (19 ديسمبر 2012)

400 m Square Seagull Bay Inn Villa Detail at Bokeelia in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## shwan (19 ديسمبر 2012)

350 m Square Full Villa Details at Fort Myers in Florida Engineers Home


----------



## Hind Aldoory (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mdmokhtar (22 ديسمبر 2012)

يا أخي كل الروابط تطلب منا utilisateur و mot de passe


----------



## shwan (24 ديسمبر 2012)

mdmokhtar قال:


> يا أخي كل الروابط تطلب منا utilisateur و mot de passe



اخى الكريم باسورد هو 
freetutorialscenter


----------



## shwan (24 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة رائعة اخرى 
Single Family House Plan Design with Laboratory Engineers Home


----------



## brngls (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ​


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (24 ديسمبر 2012)

هو فيه باسوورد


----------



## shwan (12 فبراير 2013)

خريطة امريكية رائعة جدا

3400 Square Feet Villa Residence Detail


----------



## shwan (12 فبراير 2013)

خريطة اخرى ايضا تصميم امريكى رائع جدا
4500 Feet Square Villa plan detail design


----------



## taiscer (12 فبراير 2013)

​جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمدعيدتونى (13 فبراير 2013)

موفق ان شاءالله ونرجو المزيد


----------



## eng3mer (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فايز قدوم (14 فبراير 2013)

بعد التحية والتقدير للاخ -ارجو تزويدي بخرائط منازل للتحميل -اريد الاحتفاظ بها على جهازي لاتدرب على الرسم على الاوتكاد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## shwan (14 فبراير 2013)

فايز قدوم قال:


> بعد التحية والتقدير للاخ -ارجو تزويدي بخرائط منازل للتحميل -اريد الاحتفاظ بها على جهازي لاتدرب على الرسم على الاوتكاد ولك جزيل الشكر


اخى الكريم كل خرائط الذى اضعهم هنا كلهم جاهزون لتحميل بصغة اوتوكاد 
اضغط على رابط كل صورة مباشرة يتحول لصفحة الخريطة على مدونتى روح على نهاية صفحة يوجد صورة مكتوب عليه download و قم بضغط عليه و بعدها يتحول الى موقع التحميل الشهير mediafire وبعدها يطل منك كلمة سر قم بادخال كلمة freetutorialscenter و بعدها قم بتاحميل الخريطة


----------



## shwan (14 فبراير 2013)

خريطة رائعة اخرى مساحة 100 متر مربع
100 meter square house sanitary and piping detail


----------



## shwan (18 فبراير 2013)

خريطة سكنية امريكية من ولاية فلوريدا اكثر من رائع

Four Story Residence House Plan Details and Design


----------



## shwan (19 فبراير 2013)

خريطة شرقية بمساحة250 متر مربع
250 Meter Square House Architect Detail


----------



## احمد_سلوم (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engalomary6 (19 فبراير 2013)

شكرا الله يوفقك ياريت خرائط لمساحات 100م2


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

engalomary6 قال:


> شكرا الله يوفقك ياريت خرائط لمساحات 100م2



فضل اخى الكريم
Small House 100 Meter Square Two Story


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

3400 Square Feet Villa Residence Detail


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

Villa design Plan Palermo Circle, Fort Myers Beach, Florida


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

300 m Square Full Architect and Civil Villa Details


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

350 m Square Full Villa Details at Fort Myers in Florida


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

Villa Plan Full Civil And Architect Detail


----------



## shwan (12 يونيو 2013)

350 m Square Full Villa Details at Fort Myers in Florida[/SIZE]


----------



## shwan (18 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم بعد غياب دام اكثر من شهرين اليوم ارجع اضع بين ايديكم مخططات رائعة جدة 
و كلهم جديدين

http://freetutorialscenter.blogspot.com/2013/10/house-plans-architecture-cortes.html


http://freetutorialscenter.blogspot.com/2012/12/230-m-square-two-story-house-plan.html


http://freetutorialscenter.blogspot.com/2012/11/villa-design-plan-palermo-circle-fort.html


http://freetutorialscenter.blogspot.com/2012/10/home-plan-autocad-project-home-plan.html


http://freetutorialscenter.blogspot.com/2012/12/200-m-square-house-plan-details.html

تابعو مدونتى فيه مخططات عديدة جد 

مدونتى


----------



## ابو حسنين (19 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (1 نوفمبر 2013)

thank you


----------



## shwan (4 نوفمبر 2013)

خريطة رائعة اخرى 
http://freetutorialscenter.blogspot.com/2013/11/two-story-200-meter-square-house-plan.html


----------



## shwan (20 نوفمبر 2013)

تفضلو مخطط رائع جدا 

http://new-homeplans.blogspot.com/2012/12/230-m-square-two-story-house-plan.html


----------



## shwan (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اى واحد يريد يشوف خرائط السابقة 
لازم يتغير كلمة 
freetutorialscenter الى
new-homeplans
تغيرنا الرابط حتى يارشف جيدا فى جوجل لانه الرابط القديم سىء جدا


----------



## انس عبدالله (20 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم الروابط لا تفتح


----------



## shwan (22 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بعد غياب طويل اليوم سارجع الى منتدى الحبيب ترايدنت فى قسم الاخبار العامة
ساقدم بعض اعمالى و اعمال اخرى من خرائط منزلية رائعة جدا
انشاء اللع ستسقيد كل واحد منكم من الخرائط


35 خرائط معمارية رائعة لمنازل سكنية


ثلاث خرائط اخرى ايضا رائعة جدا


خريطة من طراز رائع جدا خريطة صغيرة مساحة جهازة لكل شخص ​


----------



## shwan (23 أكتوبر 2014)

خريطة اخرى جديدة رائعة اخرى
http://new-homeplans.blogspot.com/2014/10/villa-plans-and-details-210-meter.html


----------



## no_way (26 أكتوبر 2014)

خرائط جميله تسلم ايدك


----------

